# Vaughan or stiletto



## 2ndGen

festerized said:


> Ya it’s been awhile since I added a hammer.


You know what that means then, right?


----------



## jeffaah

Fester....2 questions

1. Where can I get the Patriot hammer?

2. why is your crown upside down?


----------



## festerized

Hart tools
Crown is upside down to piss off people, It was actually done as a joke and never change it.
It’s a long story, I worked for this builder who was always late making his payments, so we used to install the windows upside down to mess with him. He is a good friend, it wasn’t his fault, the banks would take their time to do bank inspections, not my problem pay me.
Anyway on the next house we would take the stickers and turn them upside down so he think we did it again, ounce we install an interior door upside. Its all in good fun.


----------



## griz

festerized said:


> ...Hart tools...


When I swung a hammer for a living Hart was my weapon of choice. Just wish I had a Stiletto.


----------



## festerized

I just did a quick search, stiletto bought out Hart tool not Dead On.
My most, best and trust worthy hammer is the old school California Woody


----------



## griz

festerized said:


> I just did a quick search, stiletto bought out Hart tool not Dead On.
> My most, best and trust worthy hammer is the old school California Woody


You talkin' about the old Harts?


----------



## festerized

They very one. Its my pride and joy on my wall. It’s my constant reminder of how & when I went on my own


----------



## griz

festerized said:


> They very one. Its my pride and joy on my wall. It’s my constant reminder of how & when I went on my own


Makes a tear in my eye.:thumbsup:


----------



## 2ndGen

festerized said:


> I just did a quick search, stiletto bought out Hart tool not Dead On.
> My most, best and trust worthy hammer is the old school California Woody


Actually Milwaukee bought out Stiletto and I'm pretty 
sure that it was Dead-On that bought out Hart.

Can you post the link that says Stiletto has Hart now?

It'd make for interesting reading.


----------



## Kastoria

My first was an estwing 22oz when I went to the carpenters union...after the first day in class all the instructors told me to go with a wood handle - never steel, plus titanium wasnt around. Which I have to say they were right when swinging a hammer all day long, steel was not a good choice. Since then I have had several hammers, all wood, nothing to crazy expensive. Just 2 days ago I broke down and finally got the hammer I had my eye on - 16oz dalluge Ti smoothe face (drove about 20 framing nails into a scrap 2x4 when i got home for the hell of it and didnt want to stop). LOVE IT!! So much so that yesterday I got the 16oz milled face and then went online and bought 2 replacement handles from douglas that fit (just to have them in the truck, you never know). Not in the carpenters union anymore, and dont care, the hammer is awesome.


----------



## Kevin M.

Kastoria said:


> My first was an estwing 22oz when I went to the carpenters union...after the first day in class all the instructors told me to go with a wood handle - never steel, plus titanium wasnt around. Which I have to say they were right when swinging a hammer all day long, steel was not a good choice. Since then I have had several hammers, all wood, nothing to crazy expensive. Just 2 days ago I broke down and finally got the hammer I had my eye on - 16oz dalluge Ti smoothe face (drove about 20 framing nails into a scrap 2x4 when i got home for the hell of it and didnt want to stop). LOVE IT!! So much so that yesterday I got the
> 
> 
> 
> *16oz milled face *
> 
> 
> 
> and then went online and bought 2 replacement handles from douglas that fit (just to have them in the truck, you never know). Not in the carpenters union anymore, and dont care, the hammer is awesome.
Click to expand...

Menards sells those. I just happened to look at the hammers and noticed that particular one. Very Nice!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 2ndGen

I've never heard of anyone "complain" about getting a Ti hammer.


----------



## JT Wood

I vote stilletto


----------



## Jimboengland

*Uber tools*



2ndGen said:


> Addendum:
> 
> You do know however that once you get a Stiletto,
> you're going to have to get an Occidental Leather Belt,
> a Tajima Chalkline and a whole host of other uber tools right?
> 
> :laughing:


I already have an occidental set Gen and absolutely love it , I would wear it to bed if I could . And you do have some awesome tools over there , I particularly like your circular saws you can use em right handed and see the blade cut


----------



## texastutt

2ndGen said:


> Addendum:
> 
> You do know however that once you get a Stiletto,
> you're going to have to get an Occidental Leather Belt,
> a Tajima Chalkline and a whole host of other uber tools right?
> 
> :laughing:


I would agree, even though my 10oz finisher does not make me better it does go well with the Occidental belt (I have the light weight one), Tajima Chalkline and Caulk gun, Lie-Neilson block (palm) plane, and the Kapex w/ the CT-26 when I'm flying ahead of the rest of everyone on site... My electrician has all the Kool Kline stuff so it does travel across the fields...


----------



## J.C.

2ndGen said:


> Actually Milwaukee bought out Stiletto and I'm pretty
> sure that it was Dead-On that bought out Hart.
> 
> Can you post the link that says Stiletto has Hart now?
> 
> It'd make for interesting reading.


Stiletto is now owned by Techtronic Industries just like Milwaukee. It looks as though Hart is also owned by them but I haven't been able to confirm that. I can't find anything saying who owns Dead On. I'll find out.

Generally it's looking like if you want a non-made in China hammer by a non Chinese owned company, Vaughan is the way to go. They still look to be American owned and still make most of their stuff here. :clap:


----------



## Warren

I think a lot of us overstate the importance of a good hammer. 40 years ago, I am sure it meant a lot as carpenters used them extensively. Fast forward to 2010. I bet I use my hammer 80% less than someone from 1970. I have used the steel extwing for 25 years. My wrists are very tiny. I have had zero problems. Now if I didn't have air tools, I could see the point. I like the economics of the estwing. I have purchased 3 in 25 years. If I spend big bucks on a tool for driving nails, it will have a hose connected to it.


----------



## loneframer

Warren said:


> *I think a lot of us overstate the importance of a good hammer. 40 years ago, I am sure it meant a lot as carpenters used them extensively. Fast forward to 2010. I bet I use my hammer 80% less than someone from 1970.* I have used the steel extwing for 25 years. My wrists are very tiny. I have had zero problems. Now if I didn't have air tools, I could see the point. I like the economics of the estwing. I have purchased 3 in 25 years. If I spend big bucks on a tool for driving nails, it will have a hose connected to it.


 I use my hammer 98% less than I did in the mid to late 80s. The first 2-3 years in the new construction game, we had no power nailers. We framed, installed wood siding, trimmed and roofed, all by hand.

I finally talked my boss into pnuematics after working with my previous forman, who went on his own and bought a trim setup. After he saw the benefit of trim guns, he went on to buy a framing setup and the rest is history.

When I finally went on my own, I already had everything I needed, except a good wheelbarrow compressor. I went with an Emglo and have replaced it once in the past 15 years.

I still tack my sheets with a hammer though.:whistling


----------



## woodworkbykirk

i love the pic of the hammers on the wall.. ive been thinking about doing something like this, id rather look at my tools than pics of my family... family costs me money, tools make me money:clap:


----------



## Old Grumpy

The more specialized we become the less need we have for hammers as an everyday/every hour tool. In '82 I started using air tools for finish work and for almost 30 years most of my hammer work has been tapping things into place or setting nails rather than nailing. The same goes for framing,nudge with foot, tap with hammer fasten with gun. I still end up with the occasional day where I swing a hammer all day long though and on those days a good hammer makes a difference. Generally it is my old Hart. The titanium comes out when I feel like showing off.
Vanity,pride in gear,appropriate tool for the situation all valid reasons to go Titanium. Old school belief in "real steel", pride in gear,frugality and appropriate tool for the job are also reaasons to use steel. 
Steel, titanium, berillium/copper just get a hammer that is comfortable,reasonable quality and siuts what you want it do do.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

2ndGen said:


> That's like going to Disney World, standing at the gates and thinking that it doesn't look like you'll like it.
> 
> When I first began to use my Stiletto, it took me a few hours to get the feel of it because my muscles
> had to get used to the "idea" of being able to sink a 16D nail with such a light hammer.
> 
> The first night I had it I began sinking nails into every scrap piece of wood I could find to practice.
> My father came down to the basement and said "What the hell? Are you going crazy?"
> when he saw all the nails I sunk into the side of the wooden staircase! :lol:
> 
> But once I "got it", it was magical for me.
> 
> If it just didn't feel right after actually using it for you, then I could understand,
> but to not even give it a chance just robbed you of the learning curve.
> 
> When I first began using nail guns, it was awkward as all hell for me.
> I must've "invented" new curses that day every time I'd nail into the
> face of a shingle or nail too high or too low, but I stuck with it and
> knocked out 20sqs my first day. Boo Yaa!


I bought a 14oz. Tbone good for some things but the removeable head comes loose at the worst times! The handle too short for framing and when it comes to banging faceisha(sp?) I'll pull out the Vaughan 21oz. fiberglass ax handle with the rubber grip on it arty: love the faces!


----------



## 2ndGen

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I bought a 14oz. Tbone good for some things but the removeable head comes loose at the worst times! The handle too short for framing and when it comes to banging faceisha(sp?) I'll pull out the Vaughan 21oz. fiberglass ax handle with the rubber grip on it arty: love the faces!


DWB! (I'm diein' to ask you about the name, but I'll digress! :laughing: )

I never liked the idea of the TBone. 
A removable head on a hammer? 
Common sense told me that the head 
would always have problems coming off.


----------



## 2ndGen

Kastoria said:


> I like the feel of titanium, but not the handle. I use to use that style framing hammer in my 24oz, then I switched to Douglas hammers and now the Dalluge Titanium which is amazing (also a 16oz). Its not the hammer head that was a problem but the handle. I should have bought the straight handle version and probably wouldnt have bothered me that much. I personally like the Douglas style 16" handles now, besides have way too many hammers now to add another titanium hammer to the bunch. 75% of the time my hammer loop is empty due to the use of the framing nailer or impact driver.


Okay, now "that" makes sense to me . 

:thumbsup:

I only disagree with one thing you said;
"_...besides have way too many hammers..._". 
That's sacrilege as far as I'm concerned. 
One can never have "too many hammers"! 

:cheesygri


----------



## Tinstaafl

2ndGen said:


> A removable head on a hammer?


Reminds me of the old one:

"This hammer has been in our family for three generations. It's had 4 new heads and 13 new handles, but it just keeps on going." :laughing:


----------



## 2ndGen

.........................................










Tinstaafl said:


> "This hammer has been in our family for three generations.
> _It's had 4 new heads and 13 new handles, but it just keeps on going_." :laughing:


----------



## Kastoria

Yeah I thought it would, I shouldve explained it better...and about too many hammers, if my wife sees another package delivered and out comes a hammer its gonna wind up in my skull - in a way thats good, this way any other type of tool can come and all I have to say is its not a hammer and Im good!


----------



## 2ndGen

Kastoria said:


> Yeah I thought it would, I shouldve explained it better...and about too many hammers, if *my wife* sees another package delivered and out comes a hammer its gonna wind up in my skull - in a way thats good, this way any other type of tool can come and all I have to say is its not a hammer and Im good!


:laughing:

Just gotta try to have them delivered to your job (like I do  ). 

:cheesygri


----------



## Kastoria

ahhh nice. Im usually to lazy to fill out the ship to address since its different than my billing address, I always click on the "same" box


----------



## 2ndGen

Kastoria said:


> ahhh nice. Im usually to lazy to fill out the ship to address since its different than my billing address, I always click on the "same" box


If it'll keep you from getting a hammer claw in your head,
I suggest you spend an extra minute when checking out! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Kastoria

:laughing: Point taken


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

2ndGen said:


> DWB! (I'm diein' to ask you about the name, but I'll digress! :laughing: )
> 
> 
> OK here it comes--- Out on the ewa plane on Oahu I- Randy and my parnter Tim were the new guys back in 2003 on the Gentry homes after about one month there they gave me two men and sent me down the road stacking trusses,:blink:. The company was pumping out 2.5 houses a day, well Tim and I were the like the only white guys out there and this little guy 5'2" or 3" Hal you know the funny guy :laughing:always had something funny to say but not to bright and he was like black but not African type he was Philapino some of them get very black in the sun:clap:anyway he coined us the Dirty White Boys and it has stuck:thumbsup: Our little friend Hal had a hard time and took a shot of hot lead:gun_bandana: and is in a state of eternal rest RIP Hal:notworthy I can here his voice every time I hit my nail puller, he always had something to shout out from the next or 2 over roof..........Well now you know and sorry for going fftopic: Peace Randy


----------



## 2ndGen

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> 2ndGen said:
> 
> 
> 
> DWB! (I'm diein' to ask you about the name, but I'll digress! :laughing: )
> 
> 
> OK here it comes--- Out on the ewa plane on Oahu I- Randy and my parnter Tim were the new guys back in 2003 on the Gentry homes after about one month there they gave me two men and sent me down the road stacking trusses,:blink:. The company was pumping out 2.5 houses a day, well Tim and I were the like the only white guys out there and this little guy 5'2" or 3" Hal you know the funny guy :laughing:always had something funny to say but not to bright and he was like black but not African type he was Philapino some of them get very black in the sun:clap:anyway he coined us the Dirty White Boys and it has stuck:thumbsup: Our little friend Hal had a hard time and took a shot of hot lead:gun_bandana: and is in a state of eternal rest RIP Hal I can here his voice every time I hit my nail puller, he always had something to shout out from the next or 2 over roof..........Well now you know and sorry for going Peace Randy
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> That story COULD NOT have been made up!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Old Grumpy said:


> Jimboengland, Have we confused you enough? Have you made up your mind? If you go for a fancy hand hammer get one that feels "right". If it feels natural in your hand it makes everything easier.
> 
> festerized, my 2 Douglas hammers are both steel, I used the 23oz. a lot 2 falls ago cribbing and forming a couple of bridges...brutal stuff but no hammer problems. The coloured titanium Douglas/Hart look alike is a Dalluge like Jimboengland said.
> Nice collection, you've even hung them up. I don't have an actual collection but I have accumulated a few. Most reside in the back of the van in a sack.


 Do you wax and buff these:whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Well clean out my van:whistling and found these , had no idea I had so many:blink:
From the Left
21oz. Vaughan, fiberglass handle
23oz. Craftsman
26oz. Plumb, finish framer
21oz. Vaughan
21oz. Vaughan
21oz. Vaughan
Drywall hatchet
craftsman trim hammer
14oz. Stiletto T-Bone
15oz. Stiletto T-Bone
and I have 2 more trim hammers not found today:no:


----------



## vandambuilders

Got a stiletto 15oz T-bone three years ago. Best hammer i think that is out there. Light weight, durable, and can take a beating. You can use it for absolutely anything you need a hammer for. A bit pricey when you first get it, but it pays off when you dont have a dead arm at the end of the day. Dont even consider getting an estwing, most useless hammer there is.


----------



## Jimboengland

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Well clean out my van:whistling and found these , had no idea I had so many:blink:
> From the Left
> 21oz. Vaughan, fiberglass handle
> 23oz. Craftsman
> 26oz. Plumb, finish framer
> 21oz. Vaughan
> 21oz. Vaughan
> 21oz. Vaughan
> Drywall hatchet
> craftsman trim hammer
> 14oz. Stiletto T-Bone
> 15oz. Stiletto T-Bone
> and I have 2 more trim hammers not found today:no:


I think you need to take a leaf of old grumpys book and polish up your 'ammers


----------



## Old Grumpy

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Do you wax and buff these:whistling


Well....er...uh...wax, yes, buff, no. These came all shiney when new and when I see rust I give them a WD40 spray and a rub with a sort of scrubbie for metal then rub a candle/parafin lump to keep the rust down. I will admit to making sure the rust on them was on the back when I took the picture. The one second from the right is about 20 years old and has had any number of sanding downs to clean metal , the others no.


----------



## svtcobra

*Stiletto*

DON'T listen to anybody that talks about estwing hammers. That was my first hammer and I'll never get one again no matter how cheap they are. I wouldn't even use one if someone gave me one for free. Anyone that thinks stiletto is a waste of money really doesn't know anything about them. All they see is digits and that's not what to focus on. I bought a stiletto not even a year ago and I will NEVER AND I MEAN NEVER buy anything else. Estwing, stanley, or any other steel hammers are wrist killers. Yes, stiletto and some other titanium hammers may have handle weaknesses, but NOT, if you get the one piece titanium hammers. Stiletto hammers are so light and feel so good to swing compare to any other steel hammers. They also strike a nail in better than any steel hammer out there. If you can afford a titanium hammer, GET ONE!!!!!!!! As long as it's a one piece titanium hammer. If you can't afford one, beg for money, ask for one for the birthday or Christmas holidays or anything. Just get one!! I promise from experience of being a framer, you will not regret a stiletto.


----------



## jlsconstruction

svtcobra said:


> DON'T listen to anybody that talks about estwing hammers. That was my first hammer and I'll never get one again no matter how cheap they are. I wouldn't even use one if someone gave me one for free. Anyone that thinks stiletto is a waste of money really doesn't know anything about them. All they see is digits and that's not what to focus on. I bought a stiletto not even a year ago and I will NEVER AND I MEAN NEVER buy anything else. Estwing, stanley, or any other steel hammers are wrist killers. Yes, stiletto and some other titanium hammers may have handle weaknesses, but NOT, if you get the one piece titanium hammers. Stiletto hammers are so light and feel so good to swing compare to any other steel hammers. They also strike a nail in better than any steel hammer out there. If you can afford a titanium hammer, GET ONE!!!!!!!! As long as it's a one piece titanium hammer. If you can't afford one, beg for money, ask for one for the birthday or Christmas holidays or anything. Just get one!! I promise from experience of being a framer, you will not regret a stiletto.


So what about everyone that doesn't pound 16s all day. You wouldn't use an east wing for finish


----------



## darthdude

Wow, old thread brought back! I didn't read the whole thing, but I did buy myself a 16oz fiberglass straight handle Vaughn Ti-tech for Christmas. My 2 month review is that I really like it! Wayyyyyy nicer on the wrist and elbow then my old Estwings, hits harder then a 22oz Estwing, softer then a 28oz and weighs about as much as a 20-21oz fiberglass handle Vaughn. (The handle on this one is way beefier and a little longer then the 20oz fiberglass Vaughn I used to have, hence the similar weight.). Cost is about $90, which I think is a nice price point between a normal old framer and the Ti-Bone. I picked it for price, durability of the fiber glass handle and the replaceable face. I would recommend them:thumbsup:. Only issue I've had is the set screw for the replaceable face WILL come loose out of the box as reviews here and there state, but a few drops of loc-tite fixed that, no issues since!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

These were the weapons :whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

These are the victims:sad:


----------



## griz

If you can single shoot those I'll buy you dinner....:whistling:thumbup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

So after hand driving butt loads of these 40ds the bottom line is there is No way the 15oz.Stiletto will drive the big nails with as few hits as the 23oz. Vaughan. On average it took the Stiletto at least 2 to 3 extra hits to sink the bugger:thumbsup: My R&D is now done:jester:


----------



## darthdude

Jesus, how often does anyone use 5" nails anymore:laughing:. I feel like most guys would reach for a palm nailer:blink:.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

3X6 sheathing into 6X8 beams:thumbsup:


----------



## NCMCarpentry

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> These were the weapons :whistling


Those are my framing hammers too... The stilletto when there arent too many subtrades I dont know around and the vaughn when there are or when I'm leaving my belt lying around often. 

With the vaughn I can sink a spike in 1 or 2 hits after its set and the stilletto is normally 2 or 3. If I'm swinging it all day or over my head I definitely appreciate the stilletto plus you look like a boss with it hanging off your belt.


----------



## FramingPro

NCMCarpentry said:


> Those are my framing hammers too... The stilletto when there arent too many subtrades I dont know around and the vaughn when there are or when I'm leaving my belt lying around often.
> 
> With the vaughn I can sink a spike in 1 or 2 hits after its set and the stilletto is normally 2 or 3. If I'm swinging it all day or over my head I definitely appreciate the stilletto plus you look like a boss with it hanging off your belt.


Post an intro. Where in Canada are ya?


----------



## NCMCarpentry

FramingPro said:


> Post an intro. Where in Canada are ya?


Eastern Ontario, near Ottawa.


----------



## darthdude

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> 3X6 sheathing into 6X8 beams:thumbsup:


Nice! That's some serious duty stuff right there!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

darthdude said:


> Jesus, how often does anyone use 5" nails anymore:laughing:. I feel like most guys would reach for a palm nailer:blink:.


I don't think these will fit in a palm nailer:no:


----------



## darthdude

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I don't think these will fit in a palm nailer:no:


Mmmmmm, maybe, maybe not, you tell me? I honestly have never driven nails that size for literally anything. I've pulled some out of old stuff here and there, that sucks!:laughing: Around here anything bigger then a 16 becomes a timber lock, Simpson SDS screw or lag bolt real fast :jester:.


----------



## steex

I was stacking up a couple layers of landscape timbers to make a little flower bed at my house this weekend and tying them together with some 6" hdg spikes. My neighbors were loafing down at the bridge and I know they could hear how many whacks it was taking me to sink them. I was so embarrassed.


----------

